
A business model for open source hardware - peter123
http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2009/01/a-business-mode.html
======
HeyLaughingBoy
So don't think mass market. I was approached to build a product. Part of that
product is some hardware I can either buy off the shelf and design around, or
I can design my own to do exactly what I need for this project and for future
projects. I've been seriously thinking about open sourcing the design since
it's just one module in the entire product and I know others would find it
useful.

If anyone here has similar ideas, let me know. It would be great to start a
SourceForge like site for hardware.

------
corentin
So far, I've only seen this brilliant "business model" applied to electronic
toys for geeks...

~~~
wmf
I just don't think it would work for a mass-market product. If ASUSTeK can
take your design and start cranking it out at a lower price, you won't stay in
business long enough to design version 2.

